# Minecraft Spigot Entities 1.8



## Cury (17. Nov 2020)

Hey,
Ich möchte eine weitere Zeile unter dem Namen der Spieler erstellen wie hier auf diesem Bild:

Ich habe es bereits erfolglos mit Scorboards probiert:


```
ScoreboardManager manager = Bukkit.getScoreboardManager();
Scoreboard board = manager.getNewScoreboard();
Objective objective = board.registerNewObjective("showhealth", "health");
objective.setDisplaySlot(DisplaySlot.BELOW_NAME);
objective.setDisplayName("/ 20");
for(Player online : Bukkit.getOnlinePlayers()){
online.setScoreboard(board);
online.setHealth(online.getHealth());
}
player.setScoreboard(board);
```
weil das nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich versucht ein Entity zu spawnen, es unsichtbar und unsterblich zu machen und diesem Entity einen Customnamen zu setzten:


```
Slime slime = (Slime) p.getWorld().spawnEntity(p.getLocation(), EntityType.SLIME);
slime.setSize(1);
slime.setCustomName(ExpManager.getLevel(p.getUniqueId()) + " §6Level");
slime.setCustomNameVisible(true);
slime.addPotionEffect(new PotionEffect(PotionEffectType.INVISIBILITY, Integer.MAX_VALUE, 5, false, false));
player.setPassenger(slime);
```
Das funktioniert aber nur teilweise:
Das Entity spawnt, wird unsichtbar gemacht, und wird auf den Kopf des Spielers gesetzt. Aber der Customname ist auch unsichtbar und man dann das Entity noch töten.

Wie mache ich das außerdem wenn der Spieler stirbt oder disconnected?


Ich hoffe, dass mir irgendjemand helfen kann diese Fehler/Fragen zu fixen/beantworten oder eine andere Idee hat, z.B. Packets.

Ps: Ich benutze CloudNet v2 und ModularBungee

Lg Julius


----------



## sascha-sphw (18. Nov 2020)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das Scoreboard In-Game einstellbar. Da sollte kein eigenes Plugin notwendig sein. Hast Du das mal versucht?





						Help Needed- Health shown below name
					

Hello all,  I am in the process of build an adventure map, but I need some help with getting the health of a player displayed below their nameplate, like it does in the Blitz Survival Games. If you know how to do this, I'd love you to show me!




					hypixel.net


----------



## Cury (18. Nov 2020)

Ich will am Ende aber nicht die Herzen, sondern das Level des Spielers ausgeben unter dem Namen das muss ich halt über ein Plugin machen, weil ich in dem Plugin eine LevelAPI habe.


----------

